# Knish



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This seems similar to the old miners meat pie, from Cornwall. I was always going to make these but never got around to it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> This seems similar to the old miners meat pie, from Cornwall. I was always going to make these but never got around to it.


Yup, similar to a Mexican empanada, Natcatioches, LA. meat pies, several other things from other countries.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy knish! Those prices are nuts! We go to the Jewish deli/restaurant
The pastrami and corn beef sandwiches are 12.95 ...4 days a week they
offer two sandwiches for 12.95 ...that’s the days we go.:smile:

As for knishes, we buy in the supermarket Gabriella square knishes...
I think there are 8 knishes ( maybe 6) in a box for 5.95...
I keep them in the freezer
and then defrost them in the microwave and then toast them. 
There are other brands of knishes, but Gabriella are the best. 

Did I give you my knish recipe over at the other place?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Holy knish! Those prices are nuts! We go to the Jewish deli/restaurant
> The pastrami and corn beef sandwiches are 12.95 ...4 days a week they
> offer two sandwiches for 12.95 ...that’s the days we go.:smile:
> 
> ...


No, you didn't give me that recipe. I saw 1/2 lb. butter and 1/2 lb. cream cheese in the one I posted and nearly fainted.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Huston we have a problem! :sad: ...I can’t find the recipe, I thought I included
it in my cook book.

I’ll have to do a serious search. In the mean time I found this recipe,
but, it doesn’t seem to have the directions. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/684195368360872774/

One more thing the Gabriella knishes has black pepper in it.

What about copycat recipes...think we could snag Gabriella knishe recipe from there?

Edit...btw, no butter, no cream cheese...I believe potatoes are mashed with
Just oil and salt and pepper.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pinterest doesn't like me because I refuse to be assimilated. Copycat might be and idea, I'll check later.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I found this. A PBS program. I don't know why but somehow Jewish cooking intrigues me, I'm not Jewish.

http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/potato-knishes/

Looks like a lot of work, makes a lot of knishes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, No good on that recipe...that one is a round knish ( Gabriella’s are square)
Plus, don’t know about the onions??? I don’t think they have onions.
I looked up copy cats, they don’t have it. Since Gabriella is served in most
Jewish establishments, as well as all supermarkets in NY...the recipe must be well guarded. 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&sigb=12cdlfgdi&sigt=11vgrma1r&sigi=12om3kjc8

Gabriella kniches are the best, they’re square not round. The factory had a fire
Several years ago, we had to buy other brands and there was no comparison.

I’m not Jewish, but can cook some good Jewish things. Chicken Motza ball
soup is wonderful.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, I'd have sworn those were square.

This









or this









I haven't watched the vid yet but will.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the way they’re sold here, 6 for 5.99 ... sometimes on sale
for 4.99.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK. Checked local online. All I can find is that reddish 4 pk and Walmart for $9.95 or at HEB, at TX chain, for $5.88. I bet I'll be trying to make them.


----------

